# Récupérer l'historique de Safari sur iPhone.



## mllexaalison (7 Juin 2017)

Je cherche comment avoir les safaris d'un autre iphone sur mon iphone Parce que je pense que mon compagnon me caches des choses et sans preuve je ne peux dire ou faire quoi que se soit. Il supprime, et j'ai vu certain truc et il faut payer j'ai pas vraiment envie maintenant si j'ai pas le choix ben pas le choix. Je sais se que vous allez penser pourquoi vous en parler pas j'ai essayer mais sans succès alors j'ai décider de le faire par moi même si quelqu'un peut m'aider je serais ravie.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2017)

Récupérer l'historique de Safari est particulièrement difficile, voir impossible sans avoir un accès physique à l'appareil. 

Il te sera plus facile de contrôler les comptes en banque à ce moment-là.


----------

